# What the heck is this algae?



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

I thought it was black beard algae but my 3 SAEs aren't touching it. It is slowly taking over my tank.


----------



## Broutilde (Nov 7, 2018)

It looks like BBA and most SAE won't touch it except if they're famished, but I might be wrong (about the type of algae, not the SAE not eating it!)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It IS BBA and Crossochelius reticulatus (Silver Flying Fox) will eat it.

Best regards, 

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

https://fishlab.com/staghorn-algae/

Staghorn


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay I looked at the photo way too quickly, it is absolutely Staghorn as Eric pointed out..... DOH! It is one of the few algae’s that won’t be eaten by anything I know of.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks. Flourish Excel it is then.


----------

